# What is a Roll Up?



## 2004Champ (May 30, 2012)

I've been playing golf for 22 years, seen them mentioned on this forum, and don't have a clue what one is.

Is it an English thing?


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2012)

I'm the same with "bounce game" - only ever come across it on this forum - and I've been playing for 56 years.


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2012)

everyone "rolls up" at a certain time and then pairs are drawn, great way to play with people you dont normally play with.


----------



## 2004Champ (May 30, 2012)

louise_a said:



			everyone "rolls up" at a certain time and then pairs are drawn, great way to play with people you dont normally play with.
		
Click to expand...

Got ye!

That explains why if I nip up for a quick 9 in the morning on a day off I see the same old Coffin Dodgers hanging around the Pro Shop about 11 in the morning.They must be playing in a Roll Up! Phew, I thought it was some sort of Masonic ritual.


----------



## CMAC (May 30, 2012)

2004Champ said:



			I've been playing golf for 22 years, seen them mentioned on this forum, and don't have a clue what one is.

Is it an English thing?
		
Click to expand...

+1, I worked out what it was but never heard of it ever in Scotland.......

bounce game though is very common, basically anything not a medal


----------



## 2004Champ (May 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			+1, I worked out what it was but never heard of it ever in Scotland.......

bounce game though is very common, basically anything not a medal
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!

Bounce game is a common phrase.

I was right, it is an English thing, just like Morris Dancing and afternoon tea!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2012)

there are definately regional variations on the title around here its called a 'hat' but at the end of the day its the same thing


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2012)

Where I play the ladies play them quite a bit, although with the size of them it looks more like its something they eat!!

It is a formal competition where they can just "roll up" and play on the day, at any time, with who they like without pre entering and having a start time.


----------



## AMcC (May 31, 2012)

Ours are called "sweeps", just don't ask me to explain where that came from ??


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2012)

Had a roll-up at my last club - called the Teapot - a couple of quid thrown in a purple Teapot, names drawn, out you go, 3 prizes att he end.


----------



## thelank1985 (May 31, 2012)

We have a number of roll ups at our club we are even going away in a early roll up vs late roll up ryder cup competition, 3 days of golf 52 people and lots of drink its going to get messy 

its a great way to get to know new people and become part of the club a bit more. good fun


----------

